# What was your first gaming console?



## disneydorky (Sep 1, 2015)

I feel kind of old, because my first console, which ruled my childhood, was the Super Nintendo (SNES). I loved all the crazy Disney games, Pinocchio, Jungle Book, Lion King, Aladdin, and Cold Shadow, which was a really weird, but super awesome Donald Duck game, and then of course Super Mario World, Secret of Mana, Donkey Kong Country, and Mario Kart. Classics. My brother actually stole My SNES and all of my games while I was on an internship last year, hopefully I can get it back soon. What was your first gaming console and what were some of your favorite games?

... and I know someone's going to say Wii, and then I'm going to go cry because I'm old, and I remember what a big deal that was when it released. 

Also, I'm not THAT old.


----------



## mirukushake (Sep 1, 2015)

I used to play my neighbor's Sega Genesis a lot, but the first one we actually owned was the N64, I think. I loved Mario Kart, Pokemon Stadium and Snap, Smash Brothers, Starfox, and Yoshi's Island. My first handheld was a Gameboy Advance because more Pokemon.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2015)

Hmm, probably Gameboy Color or PS1 can't remember which one was first really.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Sep 1, 2015)

I think mine was the gameboy colour. I'm sure my earliest gaming memory is pokemon (can't remember if it was blue or red) and my gameboy colour was a pokemon one.


----------



## Athera (Sep 1, 2015)

Gameboy colour and my Xbox ohhh the memories


----------



## T-Kun (Sep 1, 2015)

I think mine was the Wii haha


----------



## Jake (Sep 1, 2015)

It was a gameboy color or ps1. I don't remember which came first. Probably GBC tho


----------



## Flop (Sep 1, 2015)

GameBoy Color!  I had the special Pikachu edition


----------



## Peter (Sep 1, 2015)

my game boy pocket, got it for christmas when i was about 4 with pokemon red
but we had a playstation 1 (my dads) that we all used to play too haha
(i used to watch my sister play resident evil and was terrified that zombies would come out the cracks in between the wallpaper)


----------



## Taj (Sep 1, 2015)

I was born in 1999 and really got into video games when I was 6, the era of the gameboy advance (sp)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 1, 2015)

Gameboy advance boi xD, then DS Lite.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

N64


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

My parents already had a ps1 when I was really young, so it was the first one I ever played.


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 1, 2015)

i think it was a gameboy
i'd play like the cinderella game on it and the princess & the pauper one on it omg


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 1, 2015)

disneydorky said:


> I feel kind of old, because my first console, which ruled my childhood, was the Super Nintendo (SNES). I loved all the crazy Disney games, Pinocchio, Jungle Book, Lion King, Aladdin, and Cold Shadow, which was a really weird, but super awesome Donald Duck game, and then of course Super Mario World, Secret of Mana, Donkey Kong Country, and Mario Kart. Classics. My brother actually stole My SNES and all of my games while I was on an internship last year, hopefully I can get it back soon. What was your first gaming console and what were some of your favorite games?
> 
> ... and I know someone's going to say Wii, and then I'm going to go cry because I'm old, and I remember what a big deal that was when it released.
> 
> Also, I'm not THAT old.



You're not old unless you started with the NES!


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 1, 2015)

I think my first console was a sega genesis, but also had an N64 which was like my life when i was younger


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 1, 2015)

The first one I played was the SEGA Genesis, but the first one I owned was the SEGA Dreamcast. I mainly played Sonic Shuffle, Sonic Adventure 1 & 2, and Rayman 2: The Great Escape on it.


----------



## disneydorky (Sep 1, 2015)

My first handheld was a DS lite. It was just the first one I got. I was in the 7th grade and I begged for it.


----------



## kyoko xo (Sep 1, 2015)

My first one was the DS c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

I liked (and still do don't judge me) the Nintendogs for DS. It's just cute and fun overall tbh


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 1, 2015)

Dreamcast


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 1, 2015)

Wii!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 1, 2015)

Gamecube FTW! :')


----------



## Luminescence (Sep 2, 2015)

My dear PS1, may it rest in peace.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 2, 2015)

I think it was the PS1, but I jumped around the generations a lot when I got older.


----------



## Princess (Sep 2, 2015)

NES, but my first gaming console that was completely mine was N64


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 2, 2015)

Xbox, Crash Nitro Kart went with it.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 2, 2015)

Mine was the NES. Started gaming when I was 8 months old. Been at it since.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 2, 2015)

the NES I believe. my mom said she had an Atari but guess that was before I was born


----------



## Bwazey (Sep 2, 2015)

N64. I remember playing Yoshi's Story and Kirby and the Crystal Shards everyday after school.


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 2, 2015)

My first gaming console was the gameboy color (the clear purple)...which reminds, I need to go find it in my storage bins.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Sep 2, 2015)

I don't recall which my first console was since I grew up with a bunch.

I know the first I ever used was a PC because my dad likes to recall how my first game was DOOM, but my first gaming console (that isn't a PC) was I believe the NES.


----------



## Tinkalila (Sep 3, 2015)

I think my first was the DS Lite!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

gazea9r said:


> My first gaming console was the gameboy color (the clear purple)...which reminds, I need to go find it in my storage bins.



oh i used to have a clear purple one ;o just to see all the ants inside lel


----------



## JessSux (Sep 3, 2015)

I think it would be the Sega Genesis...but there might've been something before that. That's the first one I remember using.


----------



## frio hur (Sep 3, 2015)

the old gray brick game boy.


----------



## Astro Cake (Sep 5, 2015)

Playstation 2.


----------



## Juurii (Sep 5, 2015)

gb color and n64
I still have both and play them occasionally - w -


----------



## Jawile (Sep 5, 2015)

My first gaming memories are of playing Super Mario All-Stars and Pilotwings on my Dad's old SNES that he got from my Mom as a birthday present. We also had Donkey Kong Country 1, Tetris, Vegas Stakes (which I didn't understand at all) and NBA Jam. NBA Jam for the SNES is great, you should totally play it if you haven't, haha.


----------



## Joy (Sep 5, 2015)

My first gaming console was the original Xbox and the GameBoy SP.


----------



## tumut (Sep 5, 2015)

Gameboy Advance SP, then GameCube, then snes, PC and so on.


----------



## Llust (Sep 6, 2015)

i honestly cant remember specifically what my first console was. it's either a ds lite or a wii. i think i got the wii when i was six, and ive had the ds during my childhood for as long as i can remember


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Gamecube


----------



## Android (Sep 7, 2015)

Nintendo SIXTY FOUUUUUUUUUR


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 9, 2015)

gameboy advance. i even had a case that has a long strap to it so i could hang it on my neck and bring it wherever i go when i was a kid.


----------



## princessmorgan (Sep 10, 2015)

Gosh... my mom was into video games kinda, so I started playing Atari from as early as I can remember, maybe 3 or 4? My granddad had some sort of Nintendo with a gun controller, but I don't remember what the game was. I then was introduced to Sega in daycare and then we got one a home, glory days man. I can't remember if I got a nintendo 64 or playstation first, but the playstation was for my 9th birthday and my first game on it was for the spice girls (I was obsessed with them!). When I was like 10 or 11 the pokecraze happened and I got a lime gameboy color with yellow version. This was the life. I played animal crossing on gamecube as a teenager and loved it. The game has come so far, can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2015)

Sega genesis and Sega Saturn. 

Which I gamed on hardcore with some rayman.


----------



## 3skulls (Sep 18, 2015)

My first Gaming console was the sega genesis and the NES. My Fist Game system That I bought with my own money was the nintendo ds. I was so excited that I saved up my money back then.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 19, 2015)

The NES :> started playing when I was 8 months old c:


----------



## JCnator (Sep 19, 2015)

My very first gaming console was the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (SNES), the 16-bit console follow-up of the NES. I admit that my family got that console pretty late in its lifespan, as I got it in 1995. We first had Mario Paint and Super Mario World: Yoshi's Island, and we grew our gaming library up to 7-8 games. What a fantastic gaming console to start with.


----------



## Lady_Rae (Sep 23, 2015)

Nintendo gamecube. I had Animal Crossing, and super smash brothers.


----------



## Merleawe (Sep 23, 2015)

When I was still living at home, my parents would not let me have a gaming console because they thought I would get addicted to it like my older siblings had done in the past. However, I did play a lot of games on my PC, but I always felt out of the loop when my friends would talk about the games they were playing


----------



## Tao (Sep 23, 2015)

My first gaming console was when I was about 3 and would have either been the SEGA Megadrive or the original Game Boy.


The first console I bought on my own was either the Gamecube or Xbox, though I think the Gamecube was first (and sold the Xbox because it was ****).


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Sep 23, 2015)

SNES. It was before my time but my brother is 7 years older than me so that's why it was my first.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 23, 2015)

First console I played on was the Sega Genesis (Mega Drive), Sonic games being the first games I ever played. First one I owned was a Nintendo 64, Pikachu edition. Still got it.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 23, 2015)

my brothers' had a lot of consoles, but i never really played om anything but their gamecube. it wasn't mine, but i used it?? so??? also i used their ds and gameboy a lot. got a wii with my siblings in 2007 i think. i used to use my sister's ds a lot too.... neber owned one myself.
 got my first gaming consol that was 100% mine (except for computer obviously) when i got my 3ds this april.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 23, 2015)

The N64.

To be more specific, the Pokemon version of the console.


----------



## Applelicious (Sep 24, 2015)

My first console ever was an NES X.X.. I basically grew up playing Nintendo Games..


----------



## HHoney (Sep 26, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> You're not old unless you started with the NES!



My first console was NES. Begged to get it for Christmas - it was the NES with Duck Hunt. I cried tears of joy the way Normal AC villagers cry with perfect fruit. It still is probably my best Christmas ever   

But I never was allowed to have a GameBoy so my first portable was my very own Nintendo DS to play WildWorld


----------



## Soigne (Sep 26, 2015)

mine was the playstation 1 i believe.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 26, 2015)

disneydorky said:


> I feel kind of old, because my first console, which ruled my childhood, was the Super Nintendo (SNES). I loved all the crazy Disney games, Pinocchio, Jungle Book, Lion King, Aladdin, and Cold Shadow, which was a really weird, but super awesome Donald Duck game, and then of course Super Mario World, Secret of Mana, Donkey Kong Country, and Mario Kart. Classics. My brother actually stole My SNES and all of my games while I was on an internship last year, hopefully I can get it back soon. What was your first gaming console and what were some of your favorite games?
> 
> ... and I know someone's going to say Wii, and then I'm going to go cry because I'm old, and I remember what a big deal that was when it released.
> 
> Also, I'm not THAT old.



Hahah i am still really young (just turned 15) but my first gaming console was my father's Nintendo Entertainment System. I used to play Super Mario Bros. 2 all the time back then (I was 2 years old i believe). 

My first real console (that actually belonged to me from the start) was the Nintendo GameCube. I was 5 years old when i got it if i remember correctly...


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 26, 2015)

A Ps1 and my first game was spyro the dragon :3


----------



## JellyLu (Sep 29, 2015)

I owned a Nintendo and Super Nintendo at the same time (they were my dad's originally) so I'm not sure which one was first xD


----------



## cinny (Sep 29, 2015)

My brother's nintendo 64 and I was addicted to playing super smash bros.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 29, 2015)

The Nintendo Entertainment System, it wasn't mine though. It belongs to my father  I used to play Super Mario Bros. 2 on it all the time. I could not even get through the first level but i still had tons of fun!


----------



## ShyJess (Sep 30, 2015)

My first gaming console I had to share with my sister and mother, which was the SNES.  But for my first console that was only mine was a Nintendo Gamecube.  For handheld, my first was a Game Boy Color Berry Colored one.

For the SNES, my favorite games are Mario Paint, Super Mario RPG, and Donkey Kong Country 3.   For the Gamecube, Pokemon Colosseum, Pokemon XD, and Paper Mario The Thousand Year Door.  And for the Game Boy Color hands down, Pokemon Crystal, first main Pokemon game I could play as a trainer who was my gender.


----------



## Ji-Woo (Sep 30, 2015)

SNES was my first system.  My first game for it was the pack in Super Mario World, which was so much fun. To this day, however, I can't beat that game. DX I am terrible at platformers.  XD


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 4, 2015)

My first game console was the Sega Genesis because my brother had it and had a bunch of games for it. He also had an NES and an SNES, but barely anything on them. Now that I'm older, I'm kinda disappointed that I didn't really get to experience some really great stuff on the SNES, but I don't regret my time with the Genesis and have great memories.


----------



## MaryOldacre (Oct 5, 2015)

My first console of my own was a Game Boy Advance, and it came with Super Mario World, but I mostly used it for my favorite game of all time, Golden Sun. I spent so many hours hunched over that game, getting every little Djinn, every summon, every sidequest, and grinding for hours to level up so I get all the best Psyenergy, and to get gold so I could buy the best armor I could, well, the armor that wasn't a prize for beating the toughest side boss in the world. (In both the first two games.)

I cried when I found out they were making a sequel for the Nintendo DS, and I kept myself in touch with all the latest news about the game. My mom got it for me as a present, knowing how excited I was, and I adored it when it finally came out. It was a good deal easier than the other two, but the animation was cute, you could respond with emotions instead of yes/no, and all the characters were cutie pies.


----------



## Uly (Oct 8, 2015)

The Sega Dreamcast was my very first console~


----------



## LovelyLavender (Oct 8, 2015)

The first console I play on was an original American Nintendo Entertainment System.
First gaming console I actually personally owned was a pale pink Nintendo DS Lite.


----------



## UnorthoNeck (Oct 9, 2015)

My First Gaming Console.... *slick* hmmm.... Gameboy Color... maybe... or was it a PS1.... *slick* N64..... *slick..... I honestly don't know.... Gameboy games I had were pokemon Gold, Silver, Red, Yellow... I had Golden Sun, one of thee most fantastic games ever. PS1 I had a load... like Namco Museum... Winter sports racing games... some dinosaur games.... like Primal Rage... N64 was Donkey Kong Adventure and Smash Melee... and I believe a Gundam game, Zelda... Yeah I was introduced to video games when I was really little... I will say that the game I've stuck too has always been Pokemon... So yeah the 97' is all its about... I think I was playing pokemon when I was like 3-4... Now I'm a master of strategy


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 9, 2015)

I think my first console was the Gamecube. And if it wasn't my first console, it's certainly the oldest one I've had.


----------



## Two-Face (Oct 9, 2015)

Mine is the NES. I had a lot of fun with it when I was a kid.


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 9, 2015)

i think mine was a DS and i usually played pokemon on it until i got bored of it because i got stuck at one of the gyms or something.


----------



## kwonniebunz (Oct 10, 2015)

The first i played ON was a SNES, my brother owned it, but the first i owned myself was a Nintendo 64.


----------



## QueenStrawberrie (Oct 12, 2015)

Mine was a leapfrog with some sort of spongebob game. X'D X'D But my first actual console was a silver gameboy advance with harvest moon as the first actual console game I played. I think I was 5 or 6 at the time. In the same year or so after that got a gamecube and a blue DS (that I ended up breaking by cracking the screen), but I'm not sure what order they were in to be honest.


----------



## llamasity (Oct 12, 2015)

Nintendo Ds Lite in a special edition pastel blue


----------



## milkday (Oct 12, 2015)

A star wars game on the original game boy was the first game I ever played, but the first game I owned was that Disney Friends one on DS Lite, along with Rabbitz


----------



## pokedude729 (Oct 14, 2015)

The Gameboy Color


----------



## DasKateten (Oct 14, 2015)

Sega MegaDrive... I think one of my first games ever was Golden Axe. Epic. I used to play it with my brother...  we downloaded it on our PS3 not so long ago and it's still awesome.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Oct 15, 2015)

My first home console was the Nintendo GameCube and my first handheld was the Game Boy.


----------



## Cyan Flare (Oct 18, 2015)

A Wii console, which I still often use. I got it for Christmas when I was about five, along with Mario Kart Wii and Ben 10: Protector of Earth. The Wii is still a great console, even now, I think. But I really should update to a Wii U, as there are so many awesome new and exclusive game. *Sigh* why they gotta be EXCLUSIVE to Wii U? That's the only reason I'd EVER buy one of those things!


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm pretty sure mine was a PS2. I used to sit in my attic and play Madgascar, Over the Hedge and some Shrek fighting game. Those days were amazing. My first handheld was a DS Lite.


----------

